# my leopard gecko has made a couple of squeaking noise is that normal?



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

my leopard gecko has made a couple of squeaking noise in the night is that normal? he only does a couple of squeaks then you dont hear it again for a while.


----------



## Mike Merrett (Mar 24, 2008)

One of mine squeeked this morning.


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

Is he in the viv by himself? were you trying to handle him when he squeaked?


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

if hes on his own might be a sign of calling to other geckos.. normal squeek means get off when holding lol


----------



## 15060 (Feb 17, 2008)

*noisy*

Our male gecko sounds like a frog.......he regularly makes noises and im pretty sure hes trying to chat the girlies up!


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

Jibber10 said:


> Is he in the viv by himself? were you trying to handle him when he squeaked?


yeah his in the tub by him self? noh i was not holding the gecko. so was this him trying to call for a female gecko? was only 2 quick squeaks then nothing till a bit later: victory:


----------



## mickie_quinn89 (Nov 1, 2007)

lol my leo squeak/ croak when i showed him my female leo haha it was proper funny


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

mickie_quinn89 said:


> lol my leo squeak/ croak when i showed him my female leo haha it was proper funny


good to no alls ok then: victory: thanks all is it there time for breeding in april?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I think the squeek is a call to other geckos...maybe even a "im lost" call.
I have also observed it to be used when frightened but could be a warning call, unsure, its defo not a GOOD thing to happen regularly and you will most prolyl find it wont be a regular thing.


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> I think the squeek is a call to other geckos...maybe even a "im lost" call.
> I have also observed it to be used when frightened but could be a warning call, unsure, its defo not a GOOD thing to happen regularly and you will most prolyl find it wont be a regular thing.


thanks and thanks all: victory:


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

lol the only time my gecko squeeks is when my bf holds her and it usually about 2 secs before she leaves a nice little mess on him - don't think she likes him very much!!


----------



## chucketeechuckstah (Sep 21, 2007)

jayla said:


> lol the only time my gecko squeeks is when my bf holds her and it usually about 2 secs before she leaves a nice little mess on him - don't think she likes him very much!!


 
ha hah:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol!! i didnt know geckos do that!!


----------



## Kage Davies (Mar 25, 2008)

Ha ha, mine does it to me everytime I pick her up XD


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol!! its really weird!! my gecko licks you when you pick her up hehe: victory:is it loud when they squeek?


----------

